# Slingshot of the Year Award?



## Blue Danube

I hereby nominate Polecats Perspex & brass slingshot posted Nov. 24th for Slingshot of the Year 2011.

What say you fellow members?


----------



## Hrawk

I would agree with this 100%.

I thought I was the acrylic king, but alas, after seeing this, I realise I have a long way to go.

I have spoken with Polecat a bit these last few days in chat, he is a really top guy. The community is lucky to have him with us. I hope to learn as much as I can from him re acrylics, laminating and bonding plastics.

I consider the one on the left to be the Rolex of slingshots. Anyone who disagrees is a poo poo pants.


----------



## Blue Danube

How about four categories:

Solid Wood
Solid Metal
Synthetic
Combined materials

To start non commercial submissions

Then:

custom maker category
Factory category

Best New Design category


----------



## pop shot

I think commercial and non commercial should all be in the same category. Actually, I feel like there should be only one ssoty. Let the members decide which one is the best whether it's a natural, boardcut, or hybrid made by someone for money or not. I nominate Bob Fionda's chestnut masterpiece. 
I'd trade a finger for this thing. Maybe even a thumb after a few beers.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11992-chestnut-v-natural-fork/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## AJW

Blue Danube said:


> How about four categories:
> 
> Solid Wood
> Solid Metal
> Synthetic
> Combined materials
> 
> To start non commercial submissions
> 
> Then:
> 
> custom maker category
> Factory category
> 
> Best New Design category


This sounds like a solid plan for yearly awards. It is about recognition, and more categories gives more members recognition and you don't have naturals competing with laminates. I also don't think you want amateurs completing with professionals or commercial vendors, ever. The only word that comes to mind in doing that is, repercussions and no advantages.

To avoid frames being pushed or promoted, judges would select from all new designs that had been submitted to the "Shared Slingshot Design" forum. Promote sharing eliminate personal involvements.

Al


----------



## mckee

one for natural forks


----------



## M.J

I would nominate the Dayhiker Chalice for "design of the year".
I bet more of them have been made by more people than any other individual design.


----------



## Charles

I think there should definitely be a Natural category. When I see the great work of our Mexican brothers, I just swoon ... those guys are making works of ART!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJW

So, does this about cover the categories?

Solid Wood
Solid Metal
Synthetic
Combined materials
Naturals


----------



## Blue Danube

Sorry long, long evening :-(

Dont know how I missed

NATURALS the parent of all slingshots

+1 vote!!!


----------



## Charles

If there were a lot more scroungers, I would add Scrounged as a category ... but that would be somewhat self-serving in the circumstances ...























Cheers .. .. Charles


----------



## polecat

just read this i dont think that they are that good come on lads thanks for the recognition but there are better slingshot makers than me maybe because they are a bit differrent to the usual now i'll have to up the game i think and create a real goodun for you maybe when i'm off at christmas 
thanks for the comments again
polecat


----------



## Blue Danube

Polecat, yes you ARE that good.

The medallion inlay is near flawless from what I can make out, did you can hand cut the script with gravers as well?


----------



## polecat

no iam a machine engraver i use stencils and fonts of letters i have the skills to make patterns basicly you make your pattern as big as possible and then reduce your size through a pantograph so a pattern that is 200mm /8 inches on a reduction of 10 would come out at 20mm this greately reduces the wobbly bits you might have on your pattern there still their but 10 times smaller
polecat


----------



## Rapier

M_J said:


> I would nominate the Dayhiker Chalice for "design of the year".
> I bet more of them have been made by more people than any other individual design.


Only the pfs would compete but I think it was charles that said it is a very old design re-invented by dgui...


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> I would nominate the Dayhiker Chalice for "design of the year".
> I bet more of them have been made by more people than any other individual design.


Only the pfs would compete but I think it was charles that said it is a very old design re-invented by dgui...
[/quote]

Truth be told, I suspect that most every design we have on this forum has probably been tried by someone else before, and then dropped out of sight. I do not see that as a reason not to honor a particular design. It seems clear to me that the Guatemalen style slingshots preceded Dgui's design and in many ways the pfs design is essentially similar. But I do not think that is a reason not to honor the pfs design ... many, many of us on this forum were motivated to try the design after it showed up here, and that has to count for a great deal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Yeah that's right Charles. Without this forum I would not have even started making cattys let alone make them the way I do or be able to come up with the designs. I have had many pleasing responses to the cattys I've posted and truth is alot of those accolades should go to the many makers past from where all my ideas are borne!
Thanks again for your always insightful responses.
Rapier


----------



## The Gopher

I don't see a need to break it down into too many categories:

Best Individual Natural
Best Individual Boardcut (any and all materials)
Best Design

Open to all (commercial and non-commercial).


----------



## M.J

The Gopher said:


> I don't see a need to break it down into too many categories:
> 
> Best Individual Natural
> Best Individual Boardcut (any and all materials)
> Best Design
> 
> Open to all (commercial and non-commercial).


Winner!
Well put, Gopher.


----------



## rubberpower

I will put anything that Bill Hays makes into the ring.


----------



## philly

Dayhiker/Flippinout Chalice, Slingshot of the year. Dayhiker Natural for Natural of the year if there is a category for them.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks, Philly, but los Resorteros de Mexico will surely own this category: Señors Chaneke Josh, Chepo, and Xidoo.


----------



## pop shot

The Gopher said:


> I don't see a need to break it down into too many categories:
> 
> Best Individual Natural
> Best Individual Boardcut (any and all materials)
> Best Design
> 
> Open to all (commercial and non-commercial).


that's a good compromise. I don't feel there's a need to segregate by metal/hybrid whatever. or commercial/non commercial.


----------



## philly

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks, Philly, but los Resorteros de Mexico will surely own this category: Señors Chaneke Josh, Chepo, and Xidoo.


Bill, this little fork is right up there with the best.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

One thing I'd like to say about the slingshot of the year. I want everybody to remember that they are really only voting on a picture of a slingshot. I am sure that sometimes a guy only has a cell phone to take his picture with. He may well have a class A project, but the poorly photographed image will never be able to convey it.

Martin's naturals come to mind. I have always admired them, and in addition they are usually photographed well. But until I actually held them in my hands and shot with them, I had no idea how nice and how perfect they really are. There is literally no room for improvement in one of his forks.

Not saying that I'm anything hot, but sometimes when I have produced (what I think is) a really nice finish, try as I may, I can't make the camera show how nice it is. Because I'm a crappy photographer.

. . . just sayin'


----------



## marcus sr

martin colemans holly natural easily competes with the mexican entries imho


----------



## Hrawk

Guys, there is an official Slingshot of the Year running HERE


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

I like to keep things simple. This is the slingshot I shoot most often and it's a little jewel. Perry designed a dirt simple little fork in three sizes. The PeeWee is the smallest. Pocket size, nonthreatening, cute as a puppy and very accurate. Mine is shot with 1/4" steel shot almost everyday using the A+ BB shooter bands. I have other slingshots, some made by folks here, and all of them are fantastic pieces of work. But the little PeeWee is so handy it's gets first choice almost every time. Besides it's inexpensive enough almost anyone can join in the fun.


----------



## curmudgeon

I nominate Bill Hays 6061 Pocket Standard slingshot.
It's great!


----------



## Hrawk

Guys n Gals,

If you want your nominations to count towards the Official Slingshot of the Year 2011, they need to be posted HERE

And please read the rules in the first post.

Nominations without a link and picture will be deleted.


----------

